# help with change of anchor



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

using corner of mouth anchor. pulling double tapered thera gold, a cut down Perry A+ pouch and 9.5mm steel. if i pull past my anchor i get better speed but i shoot gangster and pulling past my mouth anchor means i have to move my cheek out the way to let the shot go. this is messing up my aiming. how do you guys aim when you pull past your mouth ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I use my cheek bone. The back of it, near the ear. This is the widest part of my head and allows a longer draw.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I normally pull to the max of the band, which is about at the ear or slightly behind. I wear glasses, when aiming I would normally tilt my head till my glasses is few cm away from the band, take aim then shoot. However I stop shooting if i feel my muscles are stiff, eg after sawing, sanding, climbing. Fatigue =/= accuracy, and is sometimes dangerous.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob,
I normally extend the tubes of my slingshot passed my face. I keep the surgical tubes below my jaw, the pouch passes under my face at above my shoulder. Just imagen to extend your arm parallel to the ground and flex your elbow completely, that is how I hold the pouch before release. I don not aim, but can shoot like this gansta stlyle without problems. Just remmember to keep your face high and out of the way. If you don't the pouch would scratch your face at about your mouth. Saludos.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I shoot gangster and with the pouch turned 1/4 clockwise. My anchor is first knuckle between the back of my earlobe, the bottom of my ear, and my neck. It means i have to tilt my head to get in line, but only a fraction.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Im with natural fork- but been shootin butterfly a bit and its practise that adjusts hand eye co-ord.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Im with natural fork- but been shootin butterfly a bit and its practise that adjusts hand eye co-ord.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I shoot the way Xidoo does except I don't hold gangster i hold at about 45 deg angle.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I shoot the way Xidoo does except I don't hold gangster i hold at about 45 deg angle.


Dayhiker,
I can shoot gansta or 90 degrees angle without problems. It just depends on the type of shot I have to make. Gansta is faster for me to shoot, althought I am more use to 90 and shoot better. Saludos.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

cant do it. I need the frame to be higher up into my line of sight. very strange this catty shooting, with my fishing catapult i dont aim at all, i just pick it up fill the pouch and fire. this is done from a sitting position and probably shot from chest hight or lower. i dont even think about aiming, i just know. why should it be that the only way that feels comfy to shoot a single projectile is gangster, frame just under eye level and corner of mouth anchor. every thing else feels totally wrong. strange.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

I shoot just like when I use a bow. Corner of the mouth but with the edge of my thumb rather than the index finger as I would with a bow string. My regular draw is 31.5 to 32 inches depending on my stance. Seems to work fine shooting instinctive that way.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> cant do it. I need the frame to be higher up into my line of sight. very strange this catty shooting, with my fishing catapult i dont aim at all, i just pick it up fill the pouch and fire. this is done from a sitting position and probably shot from chest hight or lower. i dont even think about aiming, i just know. why should it be that the only way that feels comfy to shoot a single projectile is gangster, frame just under eye level and corner of mouth anchor. every thing else feels totally wrong. strange.


I have a similar thing Rob. I've just gotta have that top fork positioned close to the target. When i moved my anchor lower i had to hang up my beloved pocket shooters and switch to much wider forked (2.5") catties to compensate


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> cant do it. I need the frame to be higher up into my line of sight. very strange this catty shooting, with my fishing catapult i dont aim at all, i just pick it up fill the pouch and fire. this is done from a sitting position and probably shot from chest hight or lower. i dont even think about aiming, i just know. why should it be that the only way that feels comfy to shoot a single projectile is gangster, frame just under eye level and corner of mouth anchor. every thing else feels totally wrong. strange.


I have a similar thing Rob. I've just gotta have that top fork positioned close to the target. When i moved my anchor lower i had to hang up my beloved pocket shooters and switch to much wider forked (2.5") catties to compensate
[/quote]

im shooting my PS1 at the moment. The inside gab between the forks is about 2.25" ... i will still play about with my anchor point but i'm thinking i'll stick with whats working (mouth anchor) and accept the power loss.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm still learning the gangsta style of aiming. Tonight I was doing pretty good by anchoring at the bottom of my ear lobe (back of jaw). There is a bit of a recess at the back of the jaw bone. I twist the pouch almost 1/4 turn and my thumb knuckle fits into the recessed area at the back of my jaw. My ear lobe rests on top of my thumb. Point-of-aim is bang on at 10 yards. I plan to tinker with this system for a while to see if I can keep up the accuracy. It seems promising right now.

When shooting instinctive I have been experimenting with a high anchor point that's a bit above my ear lobe.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

